
Should Chef gather anonymous usage data? - coderanger
https://coderanger.net/chef-telemetry/
======
matthewi
Thanks for bringing this to the community's attention @coderanger. I feel like
this is fine as long as they give me an easy way to opt-out if I don't want
data collected or am using chef tools in a environment that doesn't allow for
such collection.

